# WIP- my Trek ship kitbash



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

I started building the Round 2 Enterprise when I suddenly got an idea. What if I were to kitbash the Moebius Voyager ship to the underside of the saucer section?

I closed off the Voyager using a styrene sheet in the front, and in the big hole. I also dug out holes for the engine struts to fit into in the back. 










This is basically what it looks like assembled right now:










I still have much more work to do, namely building a shuttlecraft bay in the back end (I may just build a wall with doors to suggest a bay). And I've got to somehow join this sucker to the saucer section. 
This is what I hope it will look like when I'm done: 










I'll keep everybody posted on my efforts. 

Sean


----------



## Ruckdog (Jan 17, 2006)

That looks pretty cool! Although, I think that large, flat area on the front is begging for some sort of navigational deflector...


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

Luv ya work and thinking mate :thumbsup:


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

This is shapping up, to being an interesting design. 

I agree with Ruckdog, about the deflector.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Go, Sean, go! :lol:


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

I like what you've got so far! A cruiser design of some sort! 

Might I suggest... cut the pylons for the nacelles down a bit? They don't quite balance out w/the rest of the design w/them sticking down so far. 

Regardless, thanks for sharin'!


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Ruckdog said:


> That looks pretty cool! Although, I think that large, flat area on the front is begging for some sort of navigational deflector...


That flat area juts right up against the cone of the lower saucer section, so there's no room for a dish there. Maybe I'll put in some other greeblie. I'll see. Thanks for the advice. 



AJ-1701 said:


> Luv ya work and thinking mate :thumbsup:


Thanks very much!



Lloyd Collins said:


> This is shapping up, to being an interesting design.
> 
> I agree with Ruckdog, about the deflector.


Thank you. I'm still not sure where to put the dish, but we'll cross that bridge when we get to it. 



John P said:


> Go, Sean, go! :lol:


The Farrell shipyards is back in action! Full speed ahead. 



Griffworks said:


> I like what you've got so far! A cruiser design of some sort!
> 
> Might I suggest... cut the pylons for the nacelles down a bit? They don't quite balance out w/the rest of the design w/them sticking down so far.
> 
> Regardless, thanks for sharin'!


I was wondering if the pylons looked a little long. I was thinking of the USS Centaur design--which was seen in an episode of DS9--where the engines hang *way* down from the saucer. But maybe that's too far. Thanks for the advice, Griff. 

Sean


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

I've done some more work on the ship:

I carved out the shuttle bay doorway out of a sheet of styrene plastic. I had considered giving the ship two smaller shuttle bay doors, but thought that a large one would be better--since it would allow the ship's shuttle bay to swallow (and thus salvage) larger ships, if it needed to. 

I simply made a hole in the plastic with an exacto knife, then carved out the edges, which I formed up with metal sanding files. I listened to the commentary track on *X-Files: I Want To Believe *while I did this. I'll glue another sheet of plastic in back to create the door. 










I then cut off the front section of the roof (which is actually the bottom of the Voyager, but for me it's the roof of the secondary hull) so that the saucer section could easily fit onto it. There was a slot in the center, which I covered with another, really thin sheet of plastic. This will be a raised section of the ship, which I have some plans for. 










However, in solving one problem, I created another. As you can see, the saucer section fits much better now. But the impulse engines, which stick out in the slot on the back of the saucer, now have no room. 

If I go with this configuration--and I have no other choice now--I'm going to have to rework the impluse engine pod so that it sits higher on the saucer section. But this means building it up in the back of the pod, now. Which means more work. Oh well, it should look really interesting when the whole thing's done. I hope. 










More to come.

Sean


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

maybe you could ust give it a slightly raised neck? Just enough to get the saucer off the secondary hull & the impulse engines some room.

Here's another thought for the deflector- What if you made the two holes on teh Voyager hull twin deflectors? Nothin' saying that you have to have the deflector in front of the hull & that could leave the front surface open for some other kind of shuttlebay door or something else greebily up there.


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Yeah, a slightly raised neck would work. Not raised enough to be too noticeable--I want to keep the "neckless" look--but just enough to help the impluse engines clear the secondary hull.

I was originally thinking of mounting the deflector dish on the front of the saucer, but I also like your idea for the deflectors on the Voyager hull. I'll check out how that looks. Thanks. 

Sean


----------



## Stimpson J. Cat (Nov 11, 2003)

Very interesting build! Nothing beats a good ole TOS era bash. :thumbsup:


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Thanks very much. I'm really having fun with this. It's a large enough kit to warrant putting little detail work here and there. 

sean


----------



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

You've got a nice build going on! Sorry I haven't said so beforehand. It's a great concept you've got in mind. 

For what my two pennies are worth: Griff has it right about the pylon length. Shorter will give the ship a dash of race to it. I also think that angled that close, the deisgn may as well only use one nacelle. Design-wise. Whereas if you gave them a steeper spread and shortened them, it would be real sharp. I don't know the DS9 episode you mention or that design, so I'm easily wrong on what yer going for.

On your impulse deck quandry, what about dropping the dish?









I thought a pic was easier than trying to describe my idea. The hangar door could be a recessed (louvered/clamshell) slide-to-the-side(s) situation (too long to slide fwd or aft). Or it could be set up for two pads/elevators much like today's carriers. Which leads me to the notion that what you have on your hands is a shuttle carrier. Especially if you really want to land bigger ships for salvage. On that, I think a tractor beam and beamed-over hoarding parties are the way to go as salvage comes in all shapes and sizes not nec. conforming to a starfleet hangar bay (Space Dock not inc.).

A further notion is flipping the neck upside down and getting a part time tug out of the design too:









that makes it a colony-builder/luxury/transport/deep cruiser. Arm it heavy and you've got a handy troop transport. Dual-use may be too much I think at this point.

Best wishes on the build, Sean!


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

I like the idea of dropping the saucer section even further so that it merges with the secondary hull. It still maintains the more sleek design of ships from the Classic Series era. 

I've considered placing the deflector dish under the saucer section. But I've nixed this because I already built the Joseph Franz Scout-Class vessel with the dish like this many moons ago, and was looking for a different design this time. However, looking at your drawings now, I see it works very well here, too. 

The last picture, with the neck sticking up off the saucer, almost gives it a USS Kelvin look (from the new movie)--which I like. I still have a ways to go before I cross that bridge, but it's something to think about. 

Thanks very much for the pictures, MM; they're very helpful.

Sean


----------



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

The white painted windows really set the whole thing alight.

Are you building for lights or will she be dark? Plenty of room for a battery or plug set up.


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

I've no plans to light it.

I keep telling myself that, one of these days, I've got to get on the lit model bandwagon. But, so far, that day hasn't arrived yet. 

Sean


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Model Man said:


> The white painted windows really set the whole thing alight.


A bunsen burner will do that too!


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

I like Model Man's idea of the flush saucer & the impulse engines at the rear. Makes a bit of sense. Or could you maybe go outside the box & somehow mount them on the underside of the secondary hull??


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

POS: I've already cut the Voyager hull so that the saucer section sinks down for a more flush look. I'll take pictures of this soon. Right now, I'm working on the engines. 

Sean


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

Cool. Lookin' forward to it.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Nothing beat kitbashing on Christmas weekend.


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

I took the advice of Griff, who told me the ship would look better if I shortened the pylons.

So I cut the pylons in half, then carefully fitted them to the bottom of the Voyager hull. For some reason, the regular plastic glue would not work, so I used Milliput putty to secure them. It did a great job at keeping the engines firmly in place. Other than sanding the putty joints, this part of the engine work is now finished. 










I also cut the front part of the Voyager down, so that the saucer section would sit lower, and thus more easily blend into the Voyager hull. But, as I see here, I need to do more cutting. It's always better to err on the side of caution when doing something like this. 










Moving over to the saucer section, I filled in the three holes on the bottom half of the saucer with Milliput. The two halves of the saucer have been glued together, as well. Slowly, but surely, this sucker is coming together. 










More to come.  

Sean


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

There ye go, laddy!


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

Oh yeah... those struts look much better! Nice one


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

Indeed. I agree they do. Looking spiffy! :thumbsup:


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Yeah, I like the improvements as well. I generally prefer the more compact design Federation variations considering, as I do, the Constitution class to be the limit of fragility much like a clipper ship represented some of the design limits and high perfomance of its day.


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

[IMG-LEFT]http://wwwdelivery.superstock.com/WI/223/900/PreviewComp/SuperStock_900-137476.jpg[/IMG-LEFT]


PerfesserCoffee said:


> . . . I generally prefer the more compact design Federation variations considering, as I do, the Constitution class to be the limit of fragility much like a clipper ship represented some of the design limits and high perfomance of its day.


That's an interesting analogy. And they're both so damn pretty.


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

John P said:


> There ye go, laddy!


Yep, Griff was right, they do look better this way.



Nova Designs said:


> Oh yeah... those struts look much better! Nice one


Thanks! 



Prince of Styrene II said:


> Indeed. I agree they do. Looking spiffy! :thumbsup:


Thank you. It's coming along nicely. 



PerfesserCoffee said:


> Yeah, I like the improvements as well. I generally prefer the more compact design Federation variations considering, as I do, the Constitution class to be the limit of fragility much like a clipper ship represented some of the design limits and high perfomance of its day.


 


scotpens said:


> That's an interesting analogy. And they're both so damn pretty.


Yeah, I agree with that analogy, as well. Very well stated, Perfesser. :thumbsup:

Sean


----------



## WarpCore Breach (Apr 27, 2005)

Sean, I really like your concept and it's going to look GREAT! I look forward to seeing your progress!

Just one observation - did you mean to put the warp engine "indents" facing upwards like that and by extension, the molded on "boxes" (dang, can't recall what those are called right now) at the engine ends facing up and down? Personally, I would have flipped the engine configuration so that the grills would face each other, like they do on both the Enterprise and the Tug drawings. Just curious!


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

WarpCore Breach said:


> Sean, I really like your concept and it's going to look GREAT! I look forward to seeing your progress!
> 
> Just one observation - did you mean to put the warp engine "indents" facing upwards like that and by extension, the molded on "boxes" (dang, can't recall what those are called right now) at the engine ends facing up and down? Personally, I would have flipped the engine configuration so that the grills would face each other, like they do on both the Enterprise and the Tug drawings. Just curious!


Thanks very much! 

Yes, I'm leaving the indents facing up. I'm reworking the railing thingies (whatever they're called) so they'll be on either side of the indents in the back of the engines. I've already glued these on; just have to take pictures. 

Sean


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

WarpCore Breach said:


> . . . did you mean to put the warp engine "indents" facing upwards like that and by extension, the molded on "boxes" (dang, can't recall what those are called right now) at the engine ends facing up and down?





SJF said:


> . . . I'm reworking the railing thingies (whatever they're called) so they'll be on either side of the indents in the back of the engines.


Those ribbed "boxes" are final stage magnatomic flux chillers. The "railing thingies" are final stage intercoolers. Looks like you guys could use a remedial course in Warp Propulsion Engineering 101! :hat:


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

scotpens said:


> And they're both so damn pretty.


Ain't it the truth!


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

It's looking top notch so far SJF :thumbsup: looking forward to the finished job. keep the updates coming mate. 

You've inspired the creative part of my grey matter tah went a bit awry so now I definatly will be finishing off those 1/1000 kitbashes I started some busy long months back. when I finish my refit that is 

Cheers,

Alec :wave:


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Thanks very much, Alec! :wave:

Viewing the step by step progress of your fully lit refit has certainly inspired me, as well. I have a kit of the Deep Space Nine spacestation that I've been meaning to build for about ten years, now. I was thinking recently that it would be cool to build that fully lit. 

Of course, I'd have to _learn _the lighting stuff, first. And from what little I know about the lighting end of it, it would probably take me another ten years to build it.  

Sean


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

SJF said:


> Thanks very much, Alec! :wave:
> 
> Viewing the step by step progress of your fully lit refit has certainly inspired me, as well. I have a kit of the Deep Space Nine spacestation that I've been meaning to build for about ten years, now. I was thinking recently that it would be cool to build that fully lit.
> 
> ...


Cheers Sean  All you have to do is start small... My first lite model was done back in august 2007. It was a polar lights seaview with a one led behind the forward spotlight and back lighting the windows which were tinted in a yellow wash. All run off a 3v battery pack I got from a radio shack. As one of my staff keep telling me at work -"Don't over think it"


Now enough digression... Back to that model... 

Cheers,

Alec.


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Well, it's only been about seven months since my last update, so I figured it was time to get back to work on this sucker. If the Federation shipyards worked as slowly as I did, Starfleet would never leave the solar system. :freak:

In any event, I closed up the ship by gluing on the saucer section, and the roof on the secondary hull. 










I also took the neck from the AMT model and glued that to the center of the secondary hull. I'm going to place another section on top of this. I also sealed up some joints with Apoxie putty. 










I finished the engines--well, almost. They still need the thingamathingies that goes on the whatzit (I know I'm probably driving some of you crazy, but I honestly don't know what these parts are called). But it looks like it might be better to paint the engines with them off, first. 

More to come--and hopefully not in another seven months.  

Sean


----------



## Stimpson J. Cat (Nov 11, 2003)

Starfleet may be quicker but your work is just as nice. :thumbsup:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Don't stop!


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Stimpson J. Cat said:


> Starfleet may be quicker but your work is just as nice. :thumbsup:





John P said:


> Don't stop!


Thanks, fellas. 

I'm planning on doing some detail work with some styrene sheet, next.

Sean


----------



## Kanaan (Jan 27, 2007)

Excellent design! I love this, Sean. Absolutely brilliant! The shorter pylons work and Model Man's suggestions are outstanding. This is fantastic.


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Thanks very much, Kanaan! 

MM gave me the idea to mount the neck on the secondary hull, and it was Griff who suggested I cut the pylons down. I'm grateful for all the input here, because the suggestions helped the model a lot. 

Sean


----------



## Kanaan (Jan 27, 2007)

SJF said:


> Thanks very much, Kanaan!
> 
> MM gave me the idea to mount the neck on the secondary hull, and it was Griff who suggested I cut the pylons down. I'm grateful for all the input here, because the suggestions helped the model a lot.
> 
> Sean


Yeah, that Griff has some good ideas every now and again. 

Phil


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Shortening up the pylons really works. This is looking real nice !


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

OMG! A kit bash that Johnp didnt think of!!LOL! Great Idea!!


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Trekkriffic and The-Nightsky: thanks very much! 

Sean


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Excellent work, Sean! Thanks for sharing your pics with us! I'm really enjoying it a lot. 

I'd also argue that you're not slower'n StarFleet, but more likely right on schedule. You just don't have to fill in all that equipment, piping, wiring and such like they do for the interior.


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Thanks, Griff! 

Sean


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Greetings! I'm back with another report from Farrell shipyards. :wave:

I decided to arm my ship. I created phaser banks by cutting off little pieces of a narrow strip of styrene. I then glued these to the ship. Once they were secure, I placed little balls of Apoxie putty on them, side by side, to make it look like the phaser batteries. 










I used an the saucer section from an old refit model as a guide to make these phaser banks. 










After covering up the three recessed sections with putty on the bottom of the saucer, I placed the phaser banks over them. 










I decided that my ship would need to protect the section that goes on top of the third pylon, so I added three more back here, bringing the number of phaser banks on my ship up to nine. Take THAT you Orion pirates!

More to come...

Sean


----------



## Kanaan (Jan 27, 2007)

Sweeeeeeet!


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Thanks! 

Sean


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

This time, I glued on four panels that I cut from very thin styrene sheet that I have. 










I placed them on the sides of the secondary hull. I just thought it looked better this way. 










More to come. 

Sean


----------



## tripdeer (Mar 7, 2004)

Very cool, you're making great progress. It looks great!


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Thanks. It's still got a long way to go, but it's getting there. I'm just taking my time with it and trying to do it right. 

Sean


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Lookin' good, Sean. I like how she's evolved from your original concept. :thumbsup:


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Thanks, Griff. 

Since I decided to take my time with this one, I've noticed that I've been inspired with more and more ideas regarding what to do with her. It should be interesting looking when she's done (I hope). 

Sean


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

MULTIPLE PHASER BANKS!!!

YOU ROCK!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

LOL! Thanks, Perfessor! 

It just made sesne to surround the third pylon with three more phaser banks, as I figured they would want to protect whatever will be up there. 

Sean


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

SJF said:


> LOL! Thanks, Perfessor!
> 
> It just made sesne to surround the third pylon with three more phaser banks, as I figured they would want to protect whatever will be up there.
> 
> Sean


IMHO, you score points for your reasoning on 2 factors:

1. No huge fanboy weapon(s) (not that those don't sometimes work but they're way over-represented for a purportedly peaceful Federation).

2. Multiple phaser banks (authentic to the Franz Josef designs) where they make sense being located.

Looking forward to progress being made on it.:wave:


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Looking good! I like the way you covered up the weird dimples on the bottom of the primary hull - a very creative and effective fix to a vexing problem with kit.


----------

